# Anyone else parenting with MEGA rows in front of kids?



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok OH and I have been working hard to move forward/improve things etc., I'd thought quite successfully. The past 72 hours have shown we're not there yet; culminating in the mother father and grandparents of all stupid rows/whatever you care to call it IN FRONT OF 10 year old ... i KNOW,,, involving undermining by oh & 10 yo of me (homework and number of pillows on bed the two main topice of disagreement, not helped by neighbour searching for goats on our land by torchlight......)

SO. dad and child in bed together in marital bed, about three hours earlier than OH's usual bedtime, leaving me obviously and without debate consigned to spare room .... there was so much unpleasantness I don't really know how to deal with 10 year old tomorrow morning; i've been listening out at bedroom door (shameful but true) and don't think anything too amiss was said but although I know the thing to do is try to be 'normal' how the he!! can I be? 
Anyone else parenting with MEGA disagreements?


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

madimoff said:


> Ok OH and I have been working hard to move forward/improve things etc., I'd thought quite successfully. The past 72 hours have shown we're not there yet; culminating in the mother father and grandparents of all stupid rows/whatever you care to call it IN FRONT OF 10 year old ... i KNOW,,, involving undermining by oh & 10 yo of me (homework and number of pillows on bed the two main topice of disagreement, not helped by neighbour searching for goats on our land by torchlight......)
> 
> SO. dad and child in bed together in marital bed, about three hours earlier than OH's usual bedtime, leaving me obviously and without debate consigned to spare room .... there was so much unpleasantness I don't really know how to deal with 10 year old tomorrow morning; i've been listening out at bedroom door (shameful but true) and don't think anything too amiss was said but although I know the thing to do is try to be 'normal' how the he!! can I be?
> Anyone else parenting with MEGA disagreements?


The thing I most need to know is do I mention to 10 yo how unhappy I am with his behaviour...first thing tomorrow? On the way to school? (potential disruption of his concentration.)..or not for a while, say until dad's returned to other country?


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

madimoff said:


> The thing I most need to know is do I mention to 10 yo how unhappy I am with his behaviour...first thing tomorrow? On the way to school? (potential disruption of his concentration.)..or not for a while, say until dad's returned to other country?



Just to help with backstory (a VERY brief version thereof) I've a thread going in general called Fnck!ng Ignorant Gobby B!tch ... .... blah de blah


----------

